# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Any Real Time Videos of Pegasus in Action?

## Larry

Are there any real time videos (Not sped up videos) of the Pegasus 3D Printer printing something out?  I just want to see the actual speed of the printer, especially sine this is sort of what they are marketing this on.  The videos I all saw were sped up videos.   Thanks!

----------


## ImaginationProgress

I'm wondering the same thing.  I haven't yet seen the printer in action, and that will be a major factor in helping determine if I back this thing or not.  The concept seems awesome, and the printer has a great appearance.  I just want to make sure it's gonna do what they say it will do.  Anyone know if they plan on releasing a video of any sorts, of something being printed on this machine?

----------


## RedSox2013

Agreed.  Thats one thing that's missing.  I mean they show video of the printer printing but it is not in real time so you have no ability to judge it's speed. If they were to put such a video out I'm sure it would get a handful of backers.  Perhaps they don't need them though.  Seems like most of the rewards are sold out on Kickstarter.

----------

